# Colored Dash pad covers



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi folks, as the proud new owner of a really nice 69 red GTO i'm reaching out to the experts here on this forum and what to know does any aftermarket company that you all know of make a Red dash pad cover for the 69 GTO with A/C ? ive tried looking on line at the usual places, Year One, Ames, ETC. I can't locate one. They all seem to be black. I have a new black one and i hate to have to try to color match it and jerk around. Any help would be cool.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I know that no one makes the covers in anything but black. While they do look good, I don't believe painting would be a good option as getting it to look "right" would be difficult if not impossible.

That said, Just Dashes can restore your dash in the correct color vinyl with the correct grain. They strip it to the metal core and recover it with new foam and vinyl (or leather for more $$$$). Last I checked it was $700 or $800 to get it done. Yeah, it's expensive, but if you have a really nice car, probably worth it.

Red interiors are soooo sweet. :cool


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> I'm no expert, but I know that no one makes the covers in anything but black. While they do look good, I don't believe painting would be a good option as getting it to look "right" would be difficult if not impossible.
> 
> That said, Just Dashes can restore your dash in the correct color vinyl with the correct grain. They strip it to the metal core and recover it with new foam and vinyl (or leather for more $$$$). Last I checked it was $700 or $800 to get it done. Yeah, it's expensive, but if you have a really nice car, probably worth it.
> 
> Red interiors are soooo sweet. :cool


Yea good stuff over at Just Dashes if you live in Cali. But here in NY thats a little difficult. Also its no easy task to remove the dash board for a BackYard mechanic and unless you have a shop and a place to lay up the car i would'nt take on that task. I'm sure that there is some kind of dye or good paint that would do it. I was looking at some paints by SEM that may work.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dash removal is not as difficult as you might think. Muscle Car Review did a dash restoration project on a 69 years ago and that article gave me the courage and info to do it myself, the article might be available online but the GTO restoration book has some pretty detailed pics on the dash assembly. 

I've seen reletively few cars with the red interior so finding another for sale would be luck. Is your dash cracked? If not I would dye it. If it is, recovering it is going to be the only viable option. The dash "covers" you are talking about are plastic and they just won't absorb the colored dye so all the color is on the surface and succeptable to scratching. 

If you are worried about downtime, perhaps you could put the black cap on now and find another dash to have redone? :cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had good luck with the SEM dye on other vehicles, especially on low-wear items like the dash and pillar trim. If you prep it properly and put on several thin coats it should look like new.
Also, don't be intimidated by the removal process, it's not too bad. AC cars are a little tougher due to the ducts, but I had the dash out of my '68 in just a few minutes. Nice to have a helper that can handle one end while you work on the other, though.
Jeff


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Glenn's Goat said:


> Hi folks, as the proud new owner of a really nice 69 red GTO i'm reaching out to the experts here on this forum and what to know does any aftermarket company that you all know of make a Red dash pad cover for the 69 GTO with A/C ? ive tried looking on line at the usual places, Year One, Ames, ETC. I can't locate one. They all seem to be black. I have a new black one and i hate to have to try to color match it and jerk around. Any help would be cool.


There is carolinasuperdash on Ebay that takes the orignal dash core down to the bare metal and then builds them back up. I orderd mine from there for less than $700.00 and it looks great. They will either take your core and build from that or use one they have with a core charge of $195.00. My dash looks great and the fitment and finish is top notch.


----------

